# So True



## tydek07 (Dec 7, 2008)

I found this and had to share it... 




**I take no credit for this, here is where I found it: http://connect.jems.com/photo/ambulance2l-1


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Although it's too small to see, that's my avatar.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL that's funny right there


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats awesome! And so very true!


----------



## wbroemts (Dec 12, 2008)

:lol:Any who works on an ambulance has seen how true this is!lol


----------

